# Ice maker crushed only



## hardwareman (Oct 9, 2010)

take out the ice bucket, empty it and run hot water through it. It may have gotten jammed or just iced up. try that and report back


----------



## deejclow (Aug 28, 2009)

Thanks. I'll try that next week (the fridge is at my lake cottage)


----------



## deejclow (Aug 28, 2009)

Thawed/ran warm water thru bucket. Problem persists


----------



## Jim F (Mar 4, 2010)

I have a similar problem with my GE. it is a mixed batch of creushed and cubes I get though. According to the manual, they say it is notrmal to get some crushed in the cube seting. Still, I will be looking for a model that can get it right when I go looking again.


----------



## deejclow (Aug 28, 2009)

I'd like to resurrect/update this thread. Since last posting the problem has evolved to no response when pushing button at all. No water or ice. Icemaker still making ice. Any thoughts?


----------



## jfrotten (Aug 14, 2011)

Originally your problem was the solenoid that controls the cube setting. Now, your problem is also that the motor took a ****.


----------



## hardwareman (Oct 9, 2010)

You have two separate problems here, is your maker in the door or in the back of the freezer? Since you are not getting anything I would be looking at the actuator switch first. I'm sure you already checked but is the dispenser lock on??


----------



## deejclow (Aug 28, 2009)

The ice maker is in the freezer but dispenses thru the door. I have checked and the dispense lock is not on. I guess the next step is to get at the switch and test it with my meter?


----------



## hardwareman (Oct 9, 2010)

yeah, ohm the actuator switch first


----------

